# iTunes - creating folders (not playlists) on my iPod



## tgf

As the topic suggests, I am trying to create FOLDERS on my iPod like you can do on your computer through iTunes. 

On the left side where you have the menu's and it says "Playlists" (referring to the playlists of mp3's on your computer's hdd), I can create a new folder underneath that... 

But when I select my iPod under "Devices" and select "New Folder", it doesnt create it on my iPod. The reason I want to create two folders on my iPod is to have a seperate group of playlists under each folder. One for me and one for the missus.

Can anyone help? I want to be able to do this manually, hence without any automatic synchronisation.


----------



## heyyobigbrandon

This is driving me crazy as well. I had a 3rd gen 4 gig Nano and I had the playlists divided into folders. Ex./ I like both Rock and Rap music, so I had a Rap Folder and a Rock folder on my ipod, in which I had a playlist for each artist in their respective places (as well as favorites mix playlists) So if I was in the mood to listen to Rock music, I would simply click on the Rock folder and then all of my Rock playlists would be in front of me, so I could avoid having to sift through any of the Rap playlists...well that Ipod got broke and I got another identical 3rd gen 4 gig Nano and now I cannot create folders on the Ipod, only playlists...Has something changed?! Please reply to [ email]email address removed by moderator*[ /email] if you have any clue. PS Just like the case above, I do not want to create a playlist folder on my cpu, but rather the Ipod itself...I have read over and over that this is impossible....but I am 100% positive that at least at some point it was not...in fact my Ipod that was broken had the screen smashed and the button wheel smashed and stuck, so it took it apart and connected it to itunes and sure enough it was exactly how I remembered it...individual folders on the device (not the cpu), with playlists inside the folders. This method of "anal" organization wouldn't be so important to me if I didn't primarily use my Ipod while driving.

*EDIT BY MODERATOR: Email address removed for two reasons.
1)All answers on TSF must be given in open forum so that everyone can benefit.
2) by publishing an email address is risking it being harvested by bots, thus making you open to spam. This spam gets worse as time goes on.*


----------



## Prezzy

Hi ppl, 

What you actually need to do is create the folder in itunes, then from the music folder drag all the music you want to go into that folder, then drag that folder into your ipod. Unfortunately you cannot create these folders within your ipod itself, you need to create it in itunes then drag that playlist over to your ipod. 

Cheers,


----------

